# 97 Altima Fuse blows, dash gauge stops, car stalls



## Beany1125 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a 97 Altima that has been experiencing this problem. As you begin to drive, the fuse for the dash gauges blows and none of gauges work anymore (speedometer, tach, engine service lights, etc..). After time, the car begins to lose power and eventually stalls. The battery is essentially dead at this point. The alternator has been replaced once and appeared to fix the problem, but just the other day the fuse blew again and the car eventually stalled. The fuse blows within one mile of starting the car. Also in the past the speedometer sometimes did not work and we had to hit the dash cover to have it jump back up and work correctly. Any one have suggestions on a possible cause? Thanks!!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Is it the 10A fuse labelled no. 31 that pops or which one is it?


----------



## Beany1125 (Jan 11, 2007)

It is the 10 amp fuse #31. My mechanic traced it (we think) to the the transmission switch. The fuse did not pop every time it was put into drive, but when he put it into low, the fuse popped every time. He fixed the switch and he drove it around all weekend and it appeared OK. So we picked it up yesterday and hopefully every thing will be OK. He systematically went through most of the items that the fuse is "connected" to (12 or so items in all). Thanks for replying.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I was going to instruct you to do the exact same thing to isolate the problem. I'm glad you found the problem and your Altima is better now.

Troy


----------



## desertaxguy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have the same problem with my 94 altima blowing the fuse at location 25 of the fuse block.
What switch did you repair to fix that?


----------

